# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch Cái Bè - Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre - Cần Thơ 2 ngày - Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

## dulichgiahy

*CÁI BÈ – MỸ THO – BẾN TRE  – CẦN THƠ*
*(2 ngày 1 đêm)*






*
Ngày 1:* *SÀI GÒN – MỸ THO (80km)* (Ăn sáng, trưa)

*Buổi sáng:*
  -Xe và hướng dẫn đón khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Tiền Giang, chúng ta sẽ dừng chân ăn sáng tại Nhà hàng Mekong Rest Stop.
-Đến Mỹ Tho tiếp tục du thuyền trên sông Tiền ngắm cảnh 04 cù lao Long, Lân, Qui, Phụng 
Thuyền chạy dọc theo những bè cá nổi để du khách tìm hiểu cách nuôi cá trên sông của người dân địa phương, tham quan Cầu Rạch Miễu.
-Đến Cồn Thới Sơn tham quan trại nuôi ong mật, thưởng thức trà mật ong chanh, rượu chuối hột.
-Xuôi dòng Sông Tiền đến Rạch Tân Thạch tham quan lò kẹo dừa, lò bánh tráng đặc sản của Bến Tre.

*Buổi trưa:*
  -Sau đó, xe ngựa đưa du khách đi dọc theo đường làng xã quới sơn để du khách ngắm nhìn những vườn cây ăn trái và cuộc sống bình dị của người dân xứ dừa. 
Đến điểm dùng cơm trưa. 
-Sau bữa cơm trưa đến nhà dân tiêu biểu thưởng thức trái cây theo mùa và nghe đờn ca tài tử Nam Bộ.
-Sau đó dùng xuồng chèo len lỏi trong con rạch nhỏ khám phá hai hàng dừa nước thiên nhiên và tận hưởng bầu không khí trong lành của miệt vườn.

*Buổi chiều:*
  -Trở ra thuyền lớn về lại Mỹ Tho, tiếp hành trình đi Cần Thơ
Đến Cần Thơ du khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi và dùng cơm tối.

*Buổi tối:*
  Đoàn đi bến Ninh Kiều, nằm ở ngã ba sông Hậu và sông Cần Thơ, bến Ninh Kiều là đệ nhất danh thắng của thành phố từng được mệnh danh là Tây Đô; du khách dạo chơi, thưởng thức cà phê ở các quán Thủy Tạ ven sông, ngắm ghe tàu qua lại dòng sông Hậu hiền hòa, sau đó đi du thuyền Cần Thơ, nghe đờn ca tài tử cải lương Nam Bộ trên sông.(chi phí tự túc)

*Ngày 02:* *CẦN THƠ - SÀI GÒN (170km)   
*
 *Buổi sáng:*
  Đoàn xuống đò đi chợ nổi Cái Răng, theo các món hàng treo trên cây chèo bẻo ở đầu ghe, du khách cùng mua bán với khách thương hồ miền tây, tìm hiểu nét văn hóa mua bán trên sông rất đặc trưng của người Nam Bộ. Ghé vườn du lịch, du khách đi xe ngựa dạo chơi trong một không gian xanh của những vườn mận, xoài, chôm chôm, mít, sầu riêng…Tham gia làm bánh tráng, nấu rượu đế, thưởng thức những món ngon rất dân dã như cá lóc nướng ống tre, chuột quay lu, lẫu đồng quê.
Dùng cơm trưa (tự túc)

 *Buổi chiều:* 
  Trả phòng, xe đưa đoàn trở về TP.Hồ Chí Minh
Về tới Sài Gòn, chia tay tạm biệt, hẹn tái ngộ cùng Quý khách.

Để xem thêm tour 2 ngày với giá trọn gói rất hấp dẫn xin mời tới thăm trang web của chúng tôi tại Link : 2N
*
BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 1 KHÁCH*
_(Đơn vị : Nghìn đồng)_

*Tiêu chuẩn*
*Từ 2-12 khách*
*15 – 24 khách*
*25-31 khách*
*32 – 42 khách*
*Trên 42 khách*

*Du l**ịch*
*2.975*
*1.875*
*1.615*
*1.495*
*1.295*

Khách lẻ từ (2 - 10 khách) khởi hành thứ 5, 6, 7 hàng tuần

Khách đoàn từ 11 người trở lên đi xe riêng và khởi hành theo yêu cầu

Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm vé tàu và vé máy bay (nếu có)

Giảm giá cho khách đoàn có số lượng khách trên 100 khách

Báo giá này có thể tăng hoặc giảm tùy thuộc vào từng thời điểm đăng ký tour, không áp dụng ngày lễ





*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM** :*

*Vận chuyển:* Xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ đời mới, ti vi, máy lạnh. Đạt tiêu chuẩn du lịch. Bố trí xe phù hợp tùy theo số lượng khách đăng ký tham gia.
- Thuyền du lịch đi thăm các cồn.
*Khách sạn:*
Khách sạn: Mini, 01 sao, 02 sao, 03 sao, 04 sao hoặc tương đương
 Resort: 3 - 4 Sao hoặc tương đương.
 Tiện nghi trong phòng: tivi, hệ thống nước nóng. . . vệ sinh khép kín .Phòng từ 02, 04 khách, Đầy đủ tiện nghi gần chợ và trung tâm thành phố Hoặc các khách sạn khác tương đương.
*Ăn uống:* Tiêu chuẩn:
Ăn sáng: 40.000/xuất, Hủ Tìu, Bún Bò, Bánh Canh + Nước uống Cafe, Nước ngọt, đá chanh. Ăn sáng ngày 02 nếu chọn 3 và 4 sao ăn Buffet tại nhà hàng Khu Resort.
Ăn chính 80.000 đ/xuất , Tiệc 120.000đ/xuất.
 Ăn trưa, chiều: gồm 06 ->07 , thực đơn phong phú , đa dạng
*Hướng dẫn viên**:* Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách. Hoạt náo viên tổ chức các trò chơi vận động tập thể, sinh hoạt , ca hát.
*Bảo hiểm**:* Khách được bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh trọn gói, mức bồi thường tối đa 1_0.000.000đ/Trường hợp_.  Thuốc Y tế thông thường.
*Quà tặng**:* Mỗi vị khách trên đường đi được phục vụ nón du lịch, khăn lạnh, nước tinh khiết. Quà bánh tượng trưng cho mỗi trò chơi trên xe và sân khấu.
*Tham quan:* Giá vé đã bao gồm phí vào cổng tại các điểm tham quan.

*Giá vé trẻ em*

Từ 01t và dưới 05t miễn phí (02 người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ miễn phí).
 Từ 05 đến dưới 11 tính 50% giá vé (có chỗ ngồi trên xe, xuất ăn, ngủ ghép  gia đình).Từ 11 tuổi tính bằng 100% Giá vé người lớn.

*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM* :

Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình (ăn hải sản, tắm bùn, giặt ủi, điện thoại, thức uống trong minibar…)
 Tiền Tip cho tài xế và HDV (nếu có).
 THUẾ VAT 10%.

 MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:
*CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV DU LICH GIA HY* 
 Địa Chỉ: 74/44 Trương Quốc Dung – P.10 .P.Nhuận
Điện Thoại: *08.38440452 -* *0903914652** Ms.Minh*
Email: dulichgiahy@yahoo.com.vn
Website : www.dulichgiahy.com
Nick yahoo: dulichgiahy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào cả nhà  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

đi chơi thôi, mùa hè tới rồi, xả stress thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Về miền Tây ăn trái cây, cá lóc nướng trui  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Về với sông nước miền Tây nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:Welcome:  Đi chơi ngày hè  :Drinks:  :Boat:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy bữa nay nóng 40 độ C, đi du lịch cho mát nào  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy bữa nay nóng 40 độ C, đi du lịch cho mát nào  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi Tour Miền Tây với giá cả hợp lý nhất, chương trình tour hay nhất, liên hệ ngay CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GIA HY  :Welcome:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc các bạn cuối tuần vui vẻ, đi du lịch nào  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ  :06:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà làm ăn phát tài  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà làm ăn phát tài  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nha các bạn

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào  :Drinks: 
Cuối tuần phải đi xả stress chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà một tuần làm việc may mắn  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch giá rẻ, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Thuê xe du lịch
Tổ chức tour trọn gói
Đại lý vé máy bay
Liên hệ ngay: Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy hotline 0903914652  :Showoff:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Up đắt hàng, mua may bán đắt  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nhé các bạn  :Boff:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Cái Bè - Mỹ Tho, khởi hành thường xuyên, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Miền Tây : Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre - Cần Thơ, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ công ty Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Cái Bè - Mỹ Tho - Cần Thơ - Bến Tre, giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 với nhiều ưu đãi về giá cả cũng như chương trình.  Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết và được tư vấn miễn phí về  dịch vụ . Hotline 0903914652 (ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên tổ chức Tour  trọn gói, thiết kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách, Tư vấn Tour miễn  phí, liên hệ số điện thoại 0903914652 (Ms Minh) để nhận tham khảo về  dịch vụ*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ chức tour trọn gói, thiết  kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách. Liên hệ Ms Minh số điện thoại  0903914652 để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói hè 2012, giá  cả  cạnh tranh, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp, vui  lòng  liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết. Hotline 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Miền Tây 2 ngày giá cả  phải chăng, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Cái Bè - Mỹ Tho  2 ngày giá phải chăng, tổ chức thường xuyên, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch  Gia Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ hoàn toàn miễn phí. Hotline 0903914652 Ms  Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Mỹ Tho, Bến Tre, Cần Thơ 2 ngày, giá cả hợp lý, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre - Cần Thơ giá cả phải chăng,  chương trình hấp dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 (Ms Minh) để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Cái Bè - MỸ Tho 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn. Tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Đà Lạt Dambri giá rẻ, liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí. Hotline 0903914652 Ms Minh*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Cái Bè Mỹ Tho 2 ngày . Chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Cái Bè Mỹ Tho, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được giá cả ưu đãi nhất. Hotline 0903914652 Ms Minh*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 khởi hành hàng ngày, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ tour miễn phí cho khách hàng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Cái Bè - Mỹ Tho - Cần Thơ 2 ngày với chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả ưu đãi, xây dựng dịch vụ đẳng cấp. Luôn tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí cho Quý khách có nhu cầu. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy qua số điện thoại nóng 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch chất lượng cao, giá ưu  đãi, khởi  hành thường xuyên. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn  miễn phí  về dịch vụ tour. Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Cái Bè - Mỹ Tho 2 ngày, chương  trình cao cấp, giá phải chăng, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ cho Quý khách nếu Quý  khách có nhu cầu tổ chức Tour trọn gói. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Cái Bè - Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre - Cần Thơ 2 ngày,  chương trình tour hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí : Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Cái Bè - Mỹ Tho - Cần Thơ giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ tour chuyên nghiệp và đẳng cấp, chương trình tour hấp  dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được sự tư vấn nhiệt tình nhất, và  hoàn toàn miễn phí. ĐT 08 3844 0452 hoặc hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Cái Bè - Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre - Cần Thơ 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn,  dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn  phí, ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

_Tour du lịch Cái Bè - Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre - Cần Thơ 2 ngày , khởi  hành thường xuyên, giá cả hấp dẫn, chương trình linh hoạt theo yêu cầu  của khách hàng. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí :  ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652_

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Cái Bè - Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre - Cần Thơ 2 ngày, khởi hành thường xuyên, chất lượng tour cao cấp, giá cả cạnh  tranh. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh) để  nhận được tư vấn tour miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy, Quý  khách sẽ nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ Tour. Điện thoại 08 3844  0482 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy thường xuyên tổ chức  các tour du lịch với giá phải chăng, chất lượng tour luôn đảm bảo sẽ  làm hài lòng Quý khách, dịch vụ thường xuyên được nâng cấp. Liên hệ với  chúng tôi để được tư vấn tour miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903  914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## nhoccon9100

Về miền tây sông nước, được sống và hoàn mình với con người nơi đây tuyệt làm sao

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch dịp Giáng sinh và tết  dương lịch, giá cả tốt, chương trình tour đặc sắc, dịch vụ đảm bảo sự  hài lòng của Quý khách. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914  652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch dịp Giáng sinh và tết dương  lịch, giá cả tốt, chương trình tour đặc sắc, dịch vụ đảm bảo sự hài  lòng của Quý khách. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652  (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ  chức tour du lịch trọn  gói, giá phải chăng, dịch vụ tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất, điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch nghỉ dưỡng tết Âm  lịch với dịch vụ cao cấp, giá hấp dẫn. Liên hệ sớm với Du lịch Gia Hy  để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất với giá rẻ nhất. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 -  0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)

*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên Tour du lịch  cao cấp với giá phải chăng, luôn lấy sự hài lòng của Quý khách làm tiêu  chí hàng đầu. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để nhận được giá tốt nhất và tư vấn  dịch vụ miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 , hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch và  tết Cổ truyền giá phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Noel giá phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy
Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch, chất lượng Tour cao cấp, đảm bảo sự hài lòng của Quý khách.*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ Chức Tour du lịch chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour riêng đoàn cho gia đình từ 5 người trở lên. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour đoàn theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, từ 5 khách trở lên  sẽ tổ chức tour riêng cho quý khách, dịch vụ cao cấp, giá thành phải  chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 , Hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Cái Bè - Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre - Cần Thơ với nhiều chương trình hấp dẫn như đi đò chèo, ăn cháo cá rau đắng, nghe đờn ca tài tử

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour lễ 30 tháng 4, chất lượng tour cao, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------

